# Problemi sospensione e ibernazione gentoo x86_64

## paccio84

Ciao a tutti,

apro questo topic per sapere se qualcun'altro ha lo stesso mio problema e se esiste una soluzione, cercherò di darvi il maggior numero di informazioni possibili:

In pratica quando lancio lo script di sospensione hibernate-ram il mio pc dopo qualche secondo si blocca completamente ma rimane acceso, il display rimane acceso e vedo solamente una schermata nera senza la possibilità di interagire, quindi l'unica soluzione è fare un bel reset.

Ho provato lanciare lo stesso script di sospensione anche senza X avviato e senza il modulo Nvidia caricato, stesso problema...

La versione della mia Gentoo è la seguente: Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

I log che visualizzo su /var/log/hibernate.log durante il tentativo di sospensione:

```

Starting suspend at Sun Jun 27 14:24:09 UTC 2010

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ... 

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ... 

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

```

Vi posto anche l'output di emerge --info:

```

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jun 2010 10:00:21 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi aiuto!!  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

sono su amd64 io uso 

```
sys-power/pm-utils
```

e

```
pm-suspend
```

provato?

ps: hibernate non mi ha mai funzionato....

----------

## paccio84

non ho mai provato utilizzare lo script pm-suspend, ma comunque pm-utils sono installate e la sospensione da lo stesso problema anche se avviata dal menù di kde desktop (versione 4.4.4), suppongo kde utilizzi le pm-utils per la sospensione, proverò lo stesso lanciare questo script appena arrivo a casa!

Grazie della risposta

Ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, kde usa pm-utils, infatti.

prova a postare cosa ti dice dmesg quando fai il suspend con pm-utils.

Lo so che potrebbe essere presa male come richiesta, ma hai attivato le voci per il suspend nel kernel?

----------

## paccio84

si ho seguito la guida ufficiale del risparmio energetico, attivate tutte le voci relative a sospensione e ibernazione.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> si ho seguito la guida ufficiale del risparmio energetico, attivate tutte le voci relative a sospensione e ibernazione.

 

uhm... i log non mostrano errori.

anche dmesg?

prova a tenerti un server ssh aperto. 

quando si pianta, prova a vedere se il pc è ancora accessibile, così potrai vedere cosa sta succedendo (e se il pc è andato davvero in "sospensione").

(ma scusa, tu come fai, altrimenti, a leggere "/var/log/hibernate.log durante il tentativo di sospensione"?)

se il problema si verifica anche senza X... uhm... bella rogna.

non so, continuo a pensare possa essere qualcosa relativo al kernel. prova a disattivare tutte le feature di sospensione "non strettamente necessarie" allo scopo. (che ne so, mi ricordo che c'erano delle feature attivabili per i proc intel).

altro non so proporti...

----------

## paccio84

Si ho fatto la stessa cosa che mi dici tu, ho provato collegarmi via ssh da un portatile che ho a casa e sul fisso lanciare la sospensione. Lanciata la sospensione dopo 5-10 sec la connessione ssh cade.

Il file di log hibernate.log lo leggo dopo il riavvio del pc, ovvero dopo il fallito tentativo di sospensione.

dmesg non segnala nulla di strano  :Sad: 

Proverò dare un occhiata alla configurazione del kernel, adesso ho intenzione di provare anche i tuxonice-sources, vi farò sapere!

Grazie per i suggerimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *paccio84 wrote:*   

> Si ho fatto la stessa cosa che mi dici tu, ho provato collegarmi via ssh da un portatile che ho a casa e sul fisso lanciare la sospensione. Lanciata la sospensione dopo 5-10 sec la connessione ssh cade.
> 
> Il file di log hibernate.log lo leggo dopo il riavvio del pc, ovvero dopo il fallito tentativo di sospensione.
> 
> dmesg non segnala nulla di strano 
> ...

 

forse provare i tuxonice potrebbe risolvere i tuoi problemi. chissà.

io uso gli zen-sources che, se ho ben capito, incorporano anche i tuxonice. mai avuto problemi.

però, a dirla tutta, non avevo mai provato la sospensione/ibernazione con i gentoo-sources.

boh

----------

## paccio84

anche con i sorgenti tuxonice nulla da fare  :Sad: 

----------

## mrfree

se utilizzi i pm-utils i log li trovi in /var/log/pm-*.log

----------

## oRDeX

Io uso tuxonice con gli hibernate-script e tutto funziona bene. Spesso questi problemi sono racchiusi in driver (video?) che non supportano bene la sospensione e che quindi generano problemi nel momento in cui cerchi di ibernare. Io con i driver nvidia ne ho passate di tutti i colori. Quindi ti consiglierei di cercare per bene se magari qualche driver che tu utilizzi possa creare problemi...

Suggerimento: Avvia il sistema, chiudi X e togli tuttii moduli di ogni cosa (video, audio, rete, ecc) e lancia l'hibernate-ram da console..almeno così inizi a capire il problema è davvero quello che penso io oppure no!

 :Wink: 

my 2 cents

----------

## bandreabis

Il mio problema è un po' diverso.

Lo script hibernate-ram funziona perfettamente (sarà per i driver radeon al posto dei drivers ati).

Vorrei però che kde usasse tale metodo perchè quello del Gestore Energetico blocca solo il portatile.

C'è un modo per far sì che usi lo script hibernate?

Intanto prova a vedere se risco a far fungere il metodo pm-utils.

----------

